# AAS Half Lives



## K1 (Oct 15, 2011)

AAS half lives:


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 15, 2011)

*Interesting post regarding half lives by: SweatMachine*

Drug Half-Lifes


Half life schedules and info
Different Drug HALF LIFE Schedules

Drug Half-Life:

Arimidex 3 days
Clenbuterol 1.5 days
Anavar 9 hours
Stanozolol (oral) 9 hours
Methyltest 4 days
Stanozolol (injectable) 1 day
Clomid 5 days
Dianabol 4.5 hours
Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Here are the half-lives for any of the following steroid esters:

Ester Half-Life

Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate 4.5 days
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7.5 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10.5 days
Enanthate 10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate 12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15 days
Undecanoate 16.5 days



For all you sust lovers out there note that the following esters and amounts are used:
30mg Propionate
55mg Phenylpropionate
65mg Caproate
100mg Decanoate


Testonon uses the following amounts:
30mg Propionate
60mg Phenylpropionate
60mg Isocaproate
100mg Enanthate


Note that sust and testonon are in fact different in one respect. Also note that the longest acting ester in these has a half-life of 15 days. As Andy noted previously, 1/2 the half-life should be the optimal point to begin therapy, thus 1 month (minimum) with testonon and sust.

I would like to point out another fact that arimidex has a half-life of 3 days. Thus an everyday administration is not neccessary

If I injected 500mg once a week, first off, it takes a few weeks to accumulate to a theraputic dose, but even then, there is some considerable flux in blood levels..

On day 27 for instance, 48.8 mg will have been de-esterified and through the system.

24 hrs after the weekly injection on day 28, 91.4mg will have been de-esterified and through the system. This is nearly a 100% increase in blood testosterone levels in one day.

On day 34, 50.4 mg will have been de-esterified. 24 hrs after the injection on day 35, 92.71mg will be released. Again, nearly a 100% increase in blood testosterone in one day.

------------------
Compare this with bi-weekly injections of 250mg...

at the end of D-13, 47.1mg will have been released,
24 hrs after the injection on D14, 66.07mg will have been released. THis is about a 40% increase in blood testosterone levels in one day.

on day 27, 58.8 mg are released and 24 hrs after the next shot of 250mg, 76.8mg are released. This is about a 30% increase in blood testosterone levels in one day.

As you can see, there is a considerable decrease in blood spiking with bi-weekly injections vs weekly. This value would decrease even more with EOD injections

Incedentally, with the bi-weekly injections, if 1000mg was taken on day one, and then the bi-weekly shots began on day 14 etc......

D-27, 61.7mg released, 24 hrs after the injection of 250mg on D-28, 79.97mg are released. this is a 30% increase in blood T levels in one day.

So front end loading doesn't ease the need to inject more often, it simply allows one to reach the theraputic level faster.

Hence the more even the blood concentration, the more gains and less sides

If you take this info into consideration using omna or sustanons it would appear that you would have a logistical nightmare on your hands.I often think sust's popularity is partialy due to the the mentality of "5 esters are better than 1!". The majority of the concentration of esters are in the larger, a little too large for my taste, as opposed to the lower. But due to the prop, you will always have a spike in blood levels.


Q.........Is it safer to allow your body a few weeks to adjust to the increased levels?

A............Well, here is kind of how I look at it. When we pop a bunch of orals or suspension with no ester...BAM! we get immediate raise in blood levels. This is really no different than a front load. And as mentioned, even in a front load of 1 single injection of triple the base cycle amount blood levels still do not reach the peak of what they will during the cycle. Even though there is a large amount in our systems, it is not usable due to the ester and our bodies can only hydrolize so much at a time as well. If raising blood levels fast was a detriment and so feared, then I would think people would be avoiding orals and no ester suspension like the plague.




Vertical numbers are the released testosterone testosterone levels while the horizon numbers are the days if you would look you'll find that the time taken to reach the half level or released Testosterone is between 4-6d which is 5d or the fifth day

Reference :
Schulte-Beerbuhl M et al., Comparison of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone in serum after injection of testosterone enanthate or testosterone cypionate. Fertility and Sterility (1980) 33.2 : 201-203.

he didn't write the half-life but it's the time in which the level return to the basline only and not the half-life time



Undecylenate ester found in Equipoise having 11 carbon atoms while Decanoate 10, Enanthate 11 carbon atoms
by mean Undecylenate is 10% more in half-life than Decanoate and about 57% more than the enanthate ester
Enanthate ester half-life as everybody knows is 5days then multiply 5days with 157% = 8±days
then it will need about 8days to reach it's half-life


----------



## cybrsage (May 1, 2015)

Do not forget, it takes five half-lives for a substance to decay away to what is considered zero.  If the half-life is one week, it takes five weeks to go to zero.


----------

